# 3-week old 100% boer buckling



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

3 week old 100% boer buckling


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooola LA!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG! That is a nice looking guy! You really got a good deal with that handsome fellow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Love his markings!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

His color is gorgeous, just like he is! Nice length, plenty of bone, mass and muscle. Good topline and very stylish.

The only dislike I have about him is his twist; it is very short, makes his butt look smaller and makes his belly look like it hangs. And his chest is a bit shallow, but it should fill out with age.

But overall a great little boy for sure!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> His color is gorgeous, just like he is! Nice length, plenty of bone, mass and muscle. Good topline and very stylish.
> 
> The only dislike I have about him is his twist; it is very short, makes his butt look smaller and makes his belly look like it hangs. And his chest is a bit shallow, but it should fill out with age.
> 
> But overall a great little boy for sure!


I agree with this!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I have to ask: What's a twist?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The twist is the section below the anus, between the legs. The further down it goes the better.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> I have to ask: What's a twist?


Just don't ask why they _call_ it a twist!!! Looks pretty straight to me :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

onder:Maybe it was better than all the other things they could call it?:laugh:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe it has something to do with the muscle connecting the legs in that area? I'm not sure but usually it something like that. I'm going to askon my judging coach... he always seems to have answers for these types of things


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe! Would definitely be cool to find out.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

By the way your buckling is gorgeous!


----------

